# Dealer lowered my car, by not replacing springs (RE: TSB PI0645)



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I am going back next week to show them. So far, they think that just replacing my struts solved the problem, and replacing the springs would not be covered. I think they should have replaced the springs too, because I don't think the old springs are compatible with the new modified/redesigned struts. And I can't think of any other reason for the drop in ride height. Here are pics of my white Eco, compared to a new blue Eco. Both MT. I know a new one may sit a little higher, but by this much? And I am now scraping on driveways, that I did not scrape on before the struts were replaced. Ruler reads just over 6" on the new Eco, and 5" on mine. .
View attachment 14490


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't see the attachments buddy, try something different, if not then my computer sucks.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Can you see them now?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

This sounds exactly like what i have been looking for. Slight lowering using OEM components. I may have to go in for some suspension warrantee work.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Funny that you said that, as I have been thinking that very same thing. People spend good money on lowering springs, and a 1" drop is typical. I got it for free, just by my dealer screwing up and failing to replace my old springs with new ones that are compatible with the new struts.

Here in Minnesota, I don't want a lowered car though. I am already scraping my air dam on driveways I never scraped on before, and next fall I would have to get a different jack for putting on my snow tires. Just a week before they replaced my struts, I removed my snow tires using my bottle jack. Yesterday, I tried standing the jack up under the same jacking point, and I couldn't do it. Not even close.

Worst is all the times I would probably get stuck in the snow next winter. So, I am seeing the Service Manager next Tuesday, and they are going to have to fix it, period.

And Thank You to jblackburn for sending me his invoice clearly showing that his struts AND springs were replaced under warranty.


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a lowered Integra that my jack couldn't fit under, always had to put a 2x4 infront of the tire and park the car on it for the extra clearance for the jack to fit under it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

eagleco said:


> Funny that you said that, as I have been thinking that very same thing. People spend good money on lowering springs, and a 1" drop is typical. I got it for free, just by my dealer screwing up and failing to replace my old springs with new ones that are compatible with the new struts.
> 
> Here in Minnesota, I don't want a lowered car though. I am already scraping my air dam on driveways I never scraped on before, and next fall I would have to get a different jack for putting on my snow tires. Just a week before they replaced my struts, I removed my snow tires using my bottle jack. Yesterday, I tried standing the jack up under the same jacking point, and I couldn't do it. Not even close.
> 
> ...


This begs the question, if the jack won't fit with the car down an inch then what do you do if the tyre is flat?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> This begs the question, if the jack won't fit with the car down an inch then what do you do if the tyre is flat?


Use the scissor jack provided with the car to start to get it in the air. Then use the bottle jack if you like that one more.

I never trust the OEM jacks for much unless they're SUV-sized (Jeep has some great ones). Had a car fall off the little wimpy things.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Use the scissor jack provided with the car to start to get it in the air. Then use the bottle jack if you like that one more.
> 
> I never trust the OEM jacks for much unless they're SUV-sized (Jeep has some great ones). Had a car fall off the little wimpy things.


I have the Eco MT, so there is no jack. Hopefully the goop and compressor will work. If not, there is always Onstar, and Roadside Assistance. I don't carry the bottle jack in the car anyway.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Could I get a copy of that invoice too please? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Could I get a copy of that invoice too please?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Shoot me your email address in a PM and I'll be glad to send it.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Just got back from seeing the service manager. He suggested that GM might not approve replacing the springs under warranty. I showed him jblackburn's invoice, and then he made a call. He ordered new springs, and they will be replaced under warranty. These will be installed on the new struts they put on a few weeks ago.

The struts are: 13354009 Left
13354010 Right

The springs are: 19260804.

He said the springs are the latest version, and are on restricted availability, and they may be coming from Lansing, MI, or off the assembly line in Lordstown.

I fully expect this to restore my ride height, as I can't see any other logical explanation for it dropping by an inch when they replaced the struts only.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I bet he ate his words after you showed him that...

Looks like a _slightly _different part number than mine (mine was 19260802). But that may be because yours is an Eco and mine's a LT.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

He should have just made the call. The worst GM will say is "no", but since it altered the ride height of the car there's no reason not to cover the springs as well.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> This begs the question, if the jack won't fit with the car down an inch then what do you do if the tyre is flat?


Push the OnStar button! ;-)


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Just got back from having the new springs installed, and it DID restore my ride height. The technician compared the original spring with the new one that should have been installed with the redesigned struts they installed one month ago. The new spring is about one inch taller.

This means anyone who has their struts replaced on a 2011, or early 2012 Cruze, for whatever reason, TSB, or just plain worn out, MUST also have the springs replaced in order to maintain original ride height. I of course am referring specifically to replacing the struts with new Delco struts. Obviously the new struts must have a one inch lower spring perch, or something else that necessitates a one inch taller spring.

The VIN cutoff for early 2012 should be the same as pertains to PI0645, VIN C7239134. So any Cruze with that VIN or lower, new STRUTS means new SPRINGS too. Unless of course you want to take your chances having a lower ride height with a stock spring that's not designed for that. One Cruzetalk member told me one of his wheel liners was wrecked going over a speed bump when they initially failed to replace his springs.

It's also possible that without the new, proper springs, the new struts will fail sooner, and the ride quality may suffer too. It is part of an engineered assembly with all the parts working together, hopefully in some kind of harmony. Hopefully so the struts last a lot longer this time.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch, guys! Maybe this is why the Eibach springs I installed slammed the front suspension so much while only doing a small drop on the rear? I bet the Eibachs were designed around the original strut and mine, being a late '12, has the new struts with the lower perches! I've thought about raising the front suspension slightly as it bottoms out over large bumps... but I bet '11 and early '12 cars wouldn't have that problem. Pics of my car are in the Lowered Cruze Sticky under the Wheels Tires and Suspension forum if anyone's interested.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Yes sir. 2012 models made after 1/2012 used the redesigned struts from the factory floor.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> ^Yes sir. 2012 models made after 1/2012 used the redesigned struts from the factory floor.


That would explain it! Mine was made in 5/2012, I think, just before the 2012 MY cutoff. I wonder if anyone at Eibach is aware?!?

So did all models of Cruze get the same strut spring perch lowering? I tried to search info on PI0645 and couldn't find it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There are 2 suspensions on Cruzen - the "sport" one that is slightly lower (Eco, 2LT, LTZ) and the "touring" one (LS, 1LT) that sits a little bit higher and is more cushy. Both received updated front struts/springs with different perches as part of the P0645 TSB.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Googling around it seems the Volt and Verano were also part of this. Thanks for the info!


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> That would explain it! Mine was made in 5/2012, I think, just before the 2012 MY cutoff. I wonder if anyone at Eibach is aware?!?
> 
> So did all models of Cruze get the same strut spring perch lowering? I tried to search info on PI0645 and couldn't find it.



It's quite likely that Eibach is unaware, considering my Chevrolet Dealer seemed completely unaware, and they are the largest volume Chevy dealer in Minnesota.

There are several threads here on Cruzetalk about PI0645, including the one started by ExtremeRevolution dated 2/02/12 which I think is the original one about this issue. My Service Manager actually looked up Cruzetalk to confirm what I was talking about after not being able to find anything on PI0645 internally through GM. That seemed strange to me.


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Has anyone out there installed the later model struts on a early 12 or 11 Cruze to lower it 1"?

this seems like a good route for me to take.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

maroon88iroc said:


> Has anyone out there installed the later model struts on a early 12 or 11 Cruze to lower it 1"?
> 
> this seems like a good route for me to take.


Going that route will only lower the front of the car, not the rear, and you'll have a soft spring that will allow the strut to bottom out easily as it is intended to ride at a higher suspension height with more travel.

I would not recommend this.


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Going that route will only lower the front of the car, not the rear, and you'll have a soft spring that will allow the strut to bottom out easily as it is intended to ride at a higher suspension height with more travel.
> 
> I would not recommend this.


Yes I know it will only lower the front of the vehicle and going this route will have the same affect on the shock as putting a drop spring on a factory shock, which I have done on several vehicles with success. I will probably just go with the drop spring option instead, I am looking at the B&G springs.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

maroon88iroc said:


> ...going this route will have the same affect on the shock as putting a drop spring on a factory shock...


Except that the lowering spring has a much higher spring rate than the stock springs to better deal with the reduced suspension travel. The front suspension on the Cruze doesn't have a lot of travel to work with.Too bad the Cruze isn't as easy to lower as the Z06, eh? I have an '02Z as well, and taking an inch out of the stock suspension couldn't have been easier!  Those cars have enough suspension travel and stiff enough springs to work well set up like that, not so much with the Cruze...


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Ya your right about that! here is my Z06, you can see I lowered it alot


----------

